# SCB Stingray / Mercury Sport Jet 200



## ESCB Factory

Dry fit the motor and pump, and plan exhaust system.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Very cool!


----------



## LBS

Seriously????? Man that is gonn look crazy....a bay boat haulin arse around with no outboard hangin off of the transom. How fast you think?


----------



## hardcore

65 mph..15-20in to get up...3-5 boat length to get on plane...must have trim tabs
run in 1in of water @ 70mph 

thats my guess ;-)


----------



## marshmadness

Very kewl!


----------



## SaltwaterAg

WOW - can't wait to see more on this one!


----------



## younggun55

Badass!!!


----------



## skeeter77346

The man is still tweakin and tinkering... Good stuff Eric! 
Still toying with the 19?


----------



## big v

Its pretty cool to watch what goes on in Erics head come to life. I am always intrested to see whats next. Nice work Eric

Varner


----------



## ESCB Factory

skeeter77346 said:


> The man is still tweakin and tinkering... Good stuff Eric!
> Still toying with the 19?


I recently dusted off the plug. You ready for one at your camp on the Bayou?


----------



## shooks

Add some Teak!


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

the face of Texas Bays and flats will never be the same.........
SWEEEEEET Looking rig, would love to see video on water.

Shudda..........


----------



## HTM

*no prop*

I bet parks and wildlife would love to see more boats like this for their no prop zones!


----------



## InfamousJ

interesting concept there mr simmons... cant wait for testing results



HTM said:


> I bet parks and wildlife would love to see more boats like this for their no prop zones!


I bet it still trims the grass... that plate underneath sucking up the water has to get a ton of it in it running shallow.. be interesting to see some testing, especially places like POC mule slough, pringle, etc.. with tons of grass on shallow bottom.. I've stuck many jet skis on that stuff before... just incapacitates them and have to push out to deeper cleaner water to get going again


----------



## Poon Chaser

That motor look much smaller that the OB 200 opti. that weight diff should be a good thing


----------



## Gottagofishin

InfamousJ said:


> interesting concept there mr simmons... cant wait for testing results
> 
> I bet it still trims the grass... that plate underneath sucking up the water has to get a ton of it in it running shallow.. be interesting to see some testing, especially places like POC mule slough, pringle, etc.. with tons of grass on shallow bottom.. I've stuck many jet skis on that stuff before... just incapacitates them and have to push out to deeper cleaner water to get going again


I'm curious about that as well.

I like the concept, but am wondering about sucking junk into the motor in the really skinny stuff.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I want one.. Are you going to add more stingers around the motor?


----------



## whistlingdixie

Gottagofishin said:


> I'm curious about that as well.
> 
> I like the concept, but am wondering about sucking junk into the motor in the really skinny stuff.


x2. that kind of technology has been out for years but it has not taken off in this region for a reason. I will be interested to see what is done differently and if it will hold up. Keep the pics rolling. You build a good looking boat


----------



## InfamousJ

just noticed sometin....  is that a real big gas tank in the center of the boat?


----------



## PalmsUp

A friend of my dads had one (jet pump) put in a 20 ft bay boat in the late 70s and was haulin back thru the sloughs back to POC and lost power at top speed. He ran it 20 feet upon the shore. It seems there is no steering when you lose power. Any changes?


----------



## Cody C

InfamousJ said:


> just noticed sometin....  is that a real big gas tank in the center of the boat?


You haven't heard? This boat will have a 300 gal tank so it can run from Bluff's to LA and back for the red tourneys 

Sweet looking boat, numbers should be impressive!


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

Not to be a naysayer but I don't think that boat is really going to be THAT fast. 200 hp on a jet pump isn't really that much. I used to have a little 16' sea doo boat with 210 horsepower and it was lucky to see anything over 50. I bet it will run about like it would with a 150hp outboard.

I was wrong once before though.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Fitting Deck & Riser Box.

Relocated livewell to Riser Box. This will also keep weight forward to further aid shallow water performance.

Drive Station will be elevated 5' form deck surface.

(iPhone pics)


----------



## ESCB Factory

Wanted an idea of what finished draft might be. 

Right now I'm thinking right at 8" rigged out. 

With over 1100# of thrust, should jump out of the hole in that. 

Top Drive tower is almost done, this thing should be making its way to the Rigging shop in a week...


----------



## 007

BADDASSS!!!!


----------



## Cody C

007 said:


> BADDASSS!!!!


:brew2:


----------



## pipeliner345

007 said:


> BADDASSS!!!!


X 10.................


----------



## railbird

Eric those pics gave me a chubby! That looks sweet. Is that stecklers buggy?


----------



## ReelWork

Wow, that's in a league all its own... 

Should pup up in no time flat and if your too shallow, should suck right to the bottom and provide for an interesting experience!


----------



## ESCB Factory

railbird said:


> Eric those pics gave me a chubby! That looks sweet. Is that stecklers buggy?


Yes, thats it.


----------



## ESCB Factory

ReelWork said:


> Wow, that's in a league all its own...
> 
> Should pup up in no time flat and if your too shallow, should suck right to the bottom and provide for an interesting experience!


The pump should not suck to the bottom. It's mounted in a shallow tunnel that will provide a source of clean water.

It could be very handy to have full thrust in 4"-5" of water. Even from a dead stop.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Keep them coming I love it so far.


----------



## railbird

what is the efficiency with the merc jet pump compaired to the other jet pumps? How much does it weigh, and do they come with a 4 stroke?


----------



## ReelWork

scb factory said:


> The pump should not suck to the bottom. It's mounted in a shallow tunnel that will provide a source of clean water.
> 
> It could be very handy to have full thrust in 4"-5" of water. Even from a dead stop.


As usual, all over it. Just awesome!

Thinking this could be one of those "setting the new standard" for flats boats..


----------



## TXDUX

I'm rooting for you Eric!

But, you're nozzle's not in the water in the pictures at 7".
Top of you're nozzle is at 12"

I know "a bit " about jets. I run Hamilton an North American Tractor Jets on my work boats (shallow water seismic) But, nothing like you're doing.

Jets are horribly inefficient.

But, as I said, I hope it works for you. You build some beautiful boats, and I'd LOVE to see it running.


----------



## Coniption

Taggin along, waiting for the video's. Nice work and awesome design!

C


----------



## jdusek

Very nice cannot wait until the youtube video hits.


----------



## Blue02

Awesome, can't wait to see the finished product and numbers! Great job! Every once in a while I see those old Boston Whaler center consoles with jet drives. In fact I see one guy on Lake Austin all the time with it. I talked to him this weekend and he said he loves it. Very cool idea again!


----------



## fishnvet

I'd be interested to see in how this design gets over some of the deficiencies in jets. I love them, and run one with a scooter, but they have their limitations. It seems they lose a lot of HP transfer compared to props, a 90 runs like a 50 HP, etc. Running thru attached grass isn't a problem, but running thru floating mats of grass will shoot one down no matter what type of grating you have. And running in a following sea will cause you to suck a lot of air at lower speeds. I bet the hull design would counter the last problem pretty well! But the worst problem I have is running over a loose piece of shell in shallow water over sand. A small wafer of shell sucked up causes you to have to shut down and wedge it out of the jet. I haven't had that problem in a long time, but it can happen. What are guesses at top speed-55 would be mine.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Some good Sport Jet vs Outboard Jet info:

http://riverpro-boats.com/mercurysportjet

Speed on this rig? My guess: 45-55 mph


----------



## unclefes

i cant wait to see this thing with a tower...hurry up.


----------



## tailchaser22

Hey Eric,
How's the progress on the boat coming?


----------



## ESCB Factory

tailchaser22 said:


> Hey Eric,
> How's the progress on the boat coming?


Picked up all the aluminum work, and ready for powder coating.

Glass Shop is installing the Riser Box, Livewell, Motor Cover.

Should be ready to move back to Rigging Shop in about a week to start final rig out.


----------



## unclefes

eric how about an update i cant wait to hear more about this boat !!


----------



## ESCB Factory

unclefes said:


> eric how about an update i cant wait to hear more about this boat !!


May bring it to Rigging Shop tomorrow.

Will post pics w/ Tower ASAP.


----------



## Mritter

You guys are the Orange County Choppers of flats boats. How about a show on Discovery Channel? 

Great ideas and engineering.


----------



## patwilson

I agree! Something worth watching.....:cheers:



Mritter said:


> You guys are the Orange County Choppers of flats boats. How about a show on Discovery Channel?
> 
> Great ideas and engineering.


----------



## work to fish

Mritter said:


> You guys are the Orange County Choppers of flats boats. How about a show on Discovery Channel?
> 
> Great ideas and engineering.


I vote NO! I enjoy all Erics posts and I want to be selfish and keep it all to ourselves!:biggrin:


----------



## Rotorman

Wow, Eric you build a much higher quality product than those mass produced 1000% marked up two wheeled toys. If you got bigger than you are the quality wouldn't be the same so enjoy your success. And I'll get in line as soon as funds are avail...


----------



## ESCB Factory

Picked up from the Glass Shop today. 

Shots of the livewell, and engine compartment. 

Aluminum should be ready to pick up from Powder Coat tomorrow.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Eric it looks awesome, are you building this for a client or for yourself?


----------



## MattyMaster

You can post pics of that boat that was started this August but you can't give us pics of our boat that we requested that was ordered last July and supposedly is being rigged, but yet to be seen!


----------



## ESCB Factory

Ha. No peeking...I'm taking pics and will start a new thread for your boat soon.


----------



## Durtjunkee

It'd be really cool if this boat revolutionizes the industry....but I'd lay money that it won't.


----------



## Yams

I have always wondered why skinny water boat makers haven't dove into the jet propulsion stuff. Just seems like it makes a ton of sense...


----------



## Hynesbayboy34

very nice


----------



## whistlingdixie

Yams said:


> I have always wondered why skinny water boat makers haven't dove into the jet propulsion stuff. Just seems like it makes a ton of sense...


I don't believe this type of jet drive has been out very long for shallow water guys to try. All other jet drive motors do not do well in mud, grass and sand. I am interested to see what comes from this and hope eric has come across something new.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Bottom Finder said:


> Eric it looks awesome, are you building this for a client or for yourself?


This boat is sold.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Mercury Jet Pumps*

I have run Mercury 175's carbed and 200s DFI's since 1999 on Texas bays in a custom aluminum 18X72 with 3/16 plate bottom and 125 ga sides -- want to go shallow try 1" on plane across sand -- you need 12" to float and get up in sand or mud -- GRASS isn't a problem when you are at speed and its scattered -- SARGASSUM will shut you down when its in the bays and passes thick -- I have whats called a STOMP grate that scissors out any grass or shell thats sucked into the intake -- I use my boat all the time around Pass Cavallo and there isn't any where I can't go. Speed claims over 55MPH I would find hard to believe even in a fiberglass job, I also used to run a boat built in Goldsboro NC that was a Mitch Craft Jet Bay Flyer -22' X 98 beam with a 175 carbed jet - top end loaded was 45MPH.

I can cut straight across from Bayucos cut to the Pass at LOWTIDE and never bump bottom on plane

Jets are great - no water pumps, no props, and if you can't see it above water most likely you can't hit it, lots less maintenance , but they do NOT sip gas if you are heavy on the throttle --

To conclude jets work JUST fine in mud,sand, scattered grass and shell - they don't work at all with matted surface moss or grass --

If you have questions about jet pump performance in saltwater (IMHO they beat a tunnel prop job any day) - for speed demons you should stick with props.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*BTW*

A sweet rig -- I know Kevin Turner at River Pro personally, and my boat was built in Missouri - just not by Kevin --

I like your tunnel idea -

also someone mentioned cavitation in following seas -- not with a Sport Jet, I have been offsore twentyfive miles in honest 5' snotty following seas and in 4' Chop in Matty

Think GIANT jet ski and you have it :dance:

Mercury Sport Jet nozzles should NOT be below the water line - looks like you have it balanced out right -- water jets worksjust like a jet turbine engine -- they take in water and accelerate it out the nozzle -- they do NOT thrust against the water to provide forward movement.

Water is not compressible.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Any experiance with Merc's Hydro Surge grate system?

We are also installing a hydraulic Scott Jetavator.



TrueblueTexican said:


> A sweet rig -- I know Kevin Turner at River Pro personally, and my boat was built in Missouri - just not by Kevin --
> 
> I like your tunnel idea -
> 
> also someone mentioned cavitation in following seas -- not with a Sport Jet, I have been offsore twentyfive miles in honest 5' snotty following seas and in 4' Chop in Matty
> 
> Think GIANT jet ski and you have it :dance:
> 
> Mercury Sport Jet nozzles should NOT be below the water line - looks like you have it balanced out right -- water jets worksjust like a jet turbine engine -- they take in water and accelerate it out the nozzle -- they do NOT thrust against the water to provide forward movement.
> 
> Water is not compressible.


----------



## MIKE S.

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't believe this type of jet drive has been out very long for shallow water guys to try. All other jet drive motors do not do well in mud, grass and sand. I am interested to see what comes from this and hope eric has come across something new.


They do great in mud and sand, thick grass and shell is their enemy....Ive owned two outboard jets and like everything else they do have a downside, mud or sand is not it.... This boat is looking sweet, Whats the price difference between this motor and a merc outboard?


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Looked at Scott jetavator*

But didn't put one on, the stomp grate is aftermarket and was developed by Outlaw Marine in Canada - your best performance will come with installing an HO Stator from Outlaw and tuning the three blade impellar -- Outlaw has built some 70MPH boats with this Merc Jet set up -- they put a tight tolerance SS insert in the Stator.

Don't know anything about Mercs set-up surge gate.

I think you will find that dialing in the trim plate for best performance is really all you need -- although I do have a hydraulic trim plate on my boat -- happy to send you pics of that set up if you want.


----------



## ESCB Factory

TrueblueTexican said:


> But didn't put one on, the stomp grate is aftermarket and was developed by Outlaw Marine in Canada - your best performance will come with installing an HO Stator from Outlaw and tuning the three blade impellar -- Outlaw has built some 70MPH boats with this Merc Jet set up -- they put a tight tolerance SS insert in the Stator.
> 
> Don't know anything about Mercs set-up surge gate.
> 
> I think you will find that dialing in the trim plate for best performance is really all you need -- although I do have a hydraulic trim plate on my boat -- happy to send you pics of that set up if you want.


Outlaw builds some cool alloy boats for sure.

The Jetivator may give me just enough bow lift to pack a bit more air in compression tunnels. If so we will see a MPH gain.

If nothing else, a nasty rooster tail, just for having fun.

Love to see pics of your set up.


----------



## [email protected]

rooster tails are cool


----------



## ESCB Factory

[email protected] said:


> rooster tails are cool


200 HP Super Soaker.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Here is the back of my jet*




























This boat runs 55MPH WOT, 5800 RPMS by GPS

I will be installing an HO stator this winter -- you can see how the add-on tab works -- I can get up in ten inches of water in a mud situation, 12" in sand and the boat drafts 8" at rest.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Grate cleaning*

Eric, you really need to look at a grate clearing system - grass and/oysters are a problem at times, usually only while gettin up on step -- any you will be suprised when you boat gets on step in twenty feet or less -- it JUMPS up on top when you firewall the throttle -

Oysters not a big problem as water inflow is impaired in only a small cross section -- grass is a worse problem in that it really interrupts clean water flow - screamin along at plane in 1" of water -- you don't suck up anything because you are pushing a pressure wave and by the time the jet passes over anything it is long past being able to ingest it --

I had a fiberglass jet as well as the aluminum one I have now, I had no grate cleaner on the fiberglass jet, so had to jump out more than a few times to clean the intake -- I use the aluminum job in rough rivers and all along inshore coastal areas -- Its happy at Port Mansfield just about anywhere you want to go

It will also get you in spots you can't get out of too -- been there and done that -- jets are a REAL learning curve :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SilverKingHunter

Ok, after careful consideration, what's your best price and delivery? lol 

Also, how do you flush this beast???


----------



## ESCB Factory

I'm aware of stomp grates. 

By mounting the jet intake in a shallow tunnel, we're planning on keeping most obstructions clear of the generated suction when jumping up on the flats & back lakes.

I have little worry of debris injestion while running on plane, as the suction is only about 1" under the intake. Should have 2" inches of suction free clearance from the bottom of the bay.

We will find out soon enough.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*No problem in Warm water*

But grate clearing in cold water gets a bit dicey  I am real interested to see how the tunnel works out - there is an aluminum mfg on Snake river that makes a tunnel ram for a sport-jet --

Lead, follow, or get out of the way - Looks like ya'll are leadin the pack -

I hope you sell a million of them -- maybe I will be a customer one day !!

I can tell you this --I WILL NEVER GO BACK TO AN OUTBOARD :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

One other feature you REALLY need to consider is a power winch and thirty feet of fairlead -- its easy to make a deadmans pull in sand flats -- and you WILL mess up and find out the hard way if you have never been a jet driver -- honestly you will be running and hit a dead end in some areas -- then you are screwed unless you have a real high tide or a way to get yourself out of the situation -- you gamble anytime you cross less than 1" of water.


----------



## ESCB Factory

SilverKingHunter said:


> Ok, after careful consideration, what's your best price and delivery? lol
> 
> Also, how do you flush this beast???


The Sport Jet 200 is around the same price as a 135 hp OptiMax outboard. Remember a Jet is direct drive. No expensive tilt & trim mid-section, gearcase w/ Fwd & Rev gearing.

Also with the jet you do not need to figure added outboard costs such as Jackplate, SS Prop, Hydraulic Steering.

The SJ has a water hose fitting for fushing out motor.

For quote on a Stingray/Sport Jet 200, just e-mail or call.

SCB Factory
[email protected]
979 299-8172


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## Kingstinger87

Great looking boat as always. way to think out of the box on this one. look forward to seeing specs on it. good luck


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Dang*

Talk about multi-purpose -- I could trailer that down the beach at PINS and wouldn't even need a platform to hold the shark rods :biggrin::biggrin:

I wanna see what happens IF you spin out from the top of the tower:help::biggrin:

I wanna tilt -trailer with mine -- about mile marker fourty and launch in the surf - possibilities are endless :dance:


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

It looks awkward. That console just looks out of place and ridiculous up there.


----------



## MIKE S.

mardigrastopsntails said:


> It looks awkward. That console just looks out of place and ridiculous up there.


Translation: Man, I wish I had one...


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

MIKE S. said:


> Translation: Man, I wish I had one...


Actual translation: Its a great boat with lots of interesting innovation but no way in hell would I customize it that way.


----------



## D2

I am with you on the console looking out of place for now&#8230;.. BUT I guarantee it will look BADA&@ when its done&#8230; Never seen an ugly boat leave the SCB Factory!!!

 And I am not going to lie I wish I could afford one&#8230;..

Eric surprised not to see you at the boat show this weekend in South Shore&#8230;.


----------



## Bretticu$

mardigrastopsntails said:


> It looks awkward. That console just looks out of place and ridiculous up there.


If you are unable to think of something nice to say......


----------



## Mritter

I like it. Very cool Jet Ray.


----------



## Bretticu$

I love the way this boat is turning out! Thank you for sharing your "progress reports" with us, I look forward to each one!


----------



## MattyMaster

Would you like to know what I think of it?


----------



## teamfirstcast

i think your gonna need some side rails up there (or a safety harness!)... been in a few towers and find myself up against the side rails a lot! 
Interpretaion: I'm jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catchup

mardigrastopsntails said:


> It looks awkward. That console just looks out of place and ridiculous up there.


agreed. Ask whittle about thinking ouside the box. The ultimate dice role!


----------



## Doubleover

MattyMaster said:


> Would you like to know what I think of it?


Yeah lets hear it.


----------



## BigBay420

Ur killing me this is the first post I pull up everyday checking 2cool. Pics Pics Pics and numbers please JK


----------



## shooks

I was at SCB shop today,boat looks great in person.Picture don't do it justice.


----------



## railbird

very nice keep the pics coming


----------



## mchildress

shooks said:


> I was at SCB shop today,boat looks great in person.Picture don't do it justice.


Jump in it and get it wet I want to see it run.....


----------



## ReelWork

Man, that is bad to the bone!


----------



## unclefes

i cant wait to hear how the sport jet does i am sure it will have good numbers !! that console on top of the tower aint exactly angelina jolie but whaatever. keep the reports coming scb factory.


----------



## pipeliner345

Some guys just cant understand why I did not get a raised console on my new 21' SS. Well because I didnt want one . This owner wanted a big one. His choice. Really nice set up but.not for every one.


----------



## Bocephus

When running skinny it helps to be sitting up where you can see......obviously, some of you guys worry more about it being "pretty" rather than "functional". 

Looks like the owner of this boat understands which is more important...


----------



## 007

Bocephus said:


> When running skinny it helps to be sitting up where you can see......obviously, some of you guys worry more about it being "pretty" rather than "functional".
> 
> Looks like the owner of this boat understands which is more important...


Roger that! Well said and greenie to ya. I got talked out of raising my console when I gutted and re-powered my Shoalwater. I still may do it because 90% of my fishing is in shallow water and I like too see what's out there when navigating and fishin'.....just sayin'....


----------



## trashcanslam

Looks real cool. Can you stand and fish on the top of the motor box? If not I would consider putting some kind of rear platform over it. I know most tournament tower boaters just fish tandem on top of the tower, but this would add to the look.


----------



## bowfishrp

Was planning to put a Berkley jet pump and a 400 sbc in a new wide alum boat for bowfishing but the sportjet is much lighter and a better way to go.

It sure looks good! Great work!


----------



## robott

VERY cool lookin boat! bet it gets a few double takes on the water...


----------



## whistlingdixie

i bet it gets the double take for two reasons: it is a SCB and it looks like it has no motor on the back.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

Whats the latest skinny? Sea tests started yet?


----------



## Cody C

whistlingdixie said:


> i bet it gets the double take for two reasons: it is a SCB and* it looks like it has no motor on the back.*


No motor on the back will def be turning heads. Its different without the outboard back there, but I like it :work:

Question: There was an oyster boat picture on here a while back with the out board mounted about where the console is on this boat. Wouldn't mounting a jet forward lead to getting up in shallow water with less weight in the rear? Or does it have to be back there in order for the tunnel to funnel water correctly to it? 
Just picking your brain here. Keep on with the new concepts!


----------



## whistlingdixie

Cody C said:


> No motor on the back will def be turning heads. Its different without the outboard back there, but I like it :work:
> 
> Question: There was an oyster boat picture on here a while back with the out board mounted about where the console is on this boat. Wouldn't mounting a jet forward lead to getting up in shallow water with less weight in the rear? Or does it have to be back there in order for the tunnel to funnel water correctly to it?
> Just picking your brain here. Keep on with the new concepts!


Back in the nineties in South Carolina the crabbers went through a phase where all their boats had motors mounted in front of th console. They have gotten away from that for some reasn but I do remember seeing it and wondering why and now I understand it was for running shallow.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Cody C said:


> No motor on the back will def be turning heads. Its different without the outboard back there, but I like it :work:
> 
> Question: There was an oyster boat picture on here a while back with the out board mounted about where the console is on this boat. Wouldn't mounting a jet forward lead to getting up in shallow water with less weight in the rear? Or does it have to be back there in order for the tunnel to funnel water correctly to it?
> Just picking your brain here. Keep on with the new concepts!


In general, that may work with a full tunnel from jet nozzel all the way to transom. The nozzel would need to welded in place, and a rudder system fabricated at transom to divert the jet blast left or right for steering.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Any updated pics of the build?


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Eric*

Here is the other Sport Jet boat I had - 175 carbed sport jet 22' with 98 beam -- 44mph W.O.T. - sold it to a friend , who now has it up for sale too -- it ran in 3" of water or bounced out 30+ miles offshore

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w264/dgeddings/boat/new/IMG_0452.jpg

I am really anxious to see what that boat you built will do --


----------



## ESCB Factory

TrueblueTexican said:


> Here is the other Sport Jet boat I had - 175 carbed sport jet 22' with 98 beam -- 44mph W.O.T. - sold it to a friend , who now has it up for sale too -- it ran in 3" of water or bounced out 30+ miles offshore
> 
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w264/dgeddings/boat/new/IMG_0452.jpg
> 
> I am really anxious to see what that boat you built will do --


Any idea of that boats hull weight?


----------



## MrG

scb factory said:


> Any idea of that boats hull weight?


Looks like an old 22' Century.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Pump, Motor, Control's.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

Will you need to vent the motor housing? 

The innovation on this thing is amazing.


----------



## gregs1

Cool boat! 

There is going to be some serious "pucker factor" going on the first time this thing does a 360....


----------



## TrueblueTexican

Hull weight on the capped boat was 2200 dry -- it had a 50 gallon tank.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Test run today.

Top speed in the low 40's.
Can stay on plane as low as 8 MPH.
Draft 8".
Run and get up in less..


----------



## JWHPOPEYE

Thats pretty sweet. Runs pretty freakin shallow. Theyll have the bottom down to bare glass in no time. Hope the gelcoat is extra thick. lol 
Awesome work.


----------



## Rotorman

Eric, let all the naysayers eat crow. Clearly the hull was dragging and your tunnel is clearly allowing way more water than mud in the pump. Absolutly amazing!!!


----------



## TKoenig

pretty skinny... if you plumb the exhaust into the tunnels it should be almost silent also...


----------



## pipeliner345

Very slick indeed eric, holy cow!! what did you find that you might like to tweak in the next one........or have you. if you put all this together and it worked right the first time..........my hat is off to ya man. no trial and error?.......i realize its the first run. what about chop? have you been able to test it in any chop to see if its gonna cavitate between the swells? inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ReelWork

KEWL!

Holy c r a p - went back and watched the videos and that thing runs in just inches.. There were parts of that video where the hull was literally leaving nothing but the mud/sand bottom exposed. 

Impressive. What do you figure minimum running depth to be - a true 3-4 inches?


----------



## Blue Fin Charters

Nice job Eric. That view from elevated steering station is wild. How high above the water are you?


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

very cool


----------



## teamfirstcast

just incredible... i think that would qualify for the dreaded "no prop zones" !! Awesome!


----------



## railbird

Very good videos. I am very impressed with this rig. It really looks like it is running on dirt. Well done eric. Steckler is going to turn into a marsh rat. lol


----------



## bobbyoshay

majek....which one you getting?


----------



## Blue02

Great job on the boat! Those were some awesome videos, especially where it is sitting in the mud. Would love to see more!


----------



## Rotorman

:rybka:


MajekMistress said:


> Eric,
> It would be nice if you'd stop dicking around with this boat and get ours finished that we ordered 15 freaking months ago. This is Bull **** already!! :hairout:
> 
> Our boat has been at the rigging shop for 7 weeks now!!!!


I understand how much you want to get your boat, but how do you know this boat hasn't been on order for longer than yours? This isn't a complaint forum, have a lil class and call him instead of barading him in a public forum.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Eric - top speed*

You can get about 8MPH higher top end and an AMAZING hole shot by 
Installing the HO mod stainless insert in the stator -- I don't know why Mercury didn't just go ahead and do this with newer models.

Man ya'll got a pair hangin sittin up tht high -- been in some seat belt needed stops a few times after crossing some barely wet sand !!!

When will you install the Scott Jet Nozzle?

Talk to Kevin at River Pro on the exhausts -- he can help ya out there.

What you will find with theSport Jet is that LOAD doesn't affect top end -- it only affects draft at rest -- didn't seem to make any difference in my boats top end loaded or unloaded.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Does Mercury offer different impellers? To determine if you have the right one based on RPM and performance I guess?


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

scb factory said:


> Draft 8".
> Run and get up in less..


How can a boat get up in less than it can draft? Hovercraft?


----------



## ESCB Factory

DavidCorpusTX said:


> How can a boat get up in less than it can draft? Hovercraft?


Did it on purpose, and shot it on video ...


----------



## PalmsUp

Does any of the exhaust vent thru the jet pump? 

How is the pickup in grassy areas? 

Can you steer if you lose power? 

looks great


----------



## ESCB Factory

And it runs in grass also...

http://www.youtube.com/user/scbfactory?feature=mhum


----------



## EvansMarine

I saw this boat yesterday @ Krogers in League City, It is awesome, I really want one!!!!


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Careful Eric*

You might create a "monster" :rotfl:

Looks like the tunnel is doing a good job -- now if you could just oyster proof the bottom :ac550:

If you don't know , you can put a sand and sediment trap on the water intake for engine cooling -- it helps when you want to do what your video shows. Its a little bowl with a clear top and sediment trap screen that splices into the cooling line on the head.

Great project you have going !!! Hope to see quite a few on the coast in the future !!!

I went to a Mercury Sport jet pump in 1998 and never looked back - ain't left a track in the grass since. Now I may have injested a few mullet from time to time -- instant chum line !!!!


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

Eric,

Based on my past experience with jets (including one with a mercury sport jet), you are going to be going through wear rings and impellers like a hot knife through butter sucking sand up through your jet in anything less than 1.5 feet of water.

I am not sure I would show that video to the future owner either.


----------



## Rotorman

Eric, is a poly bottom or a resin like frog spit a viable option for hull protection or would it creat a drag problem?


----------



## ESCB Factory

DavidCorpusTX said:


> Eric,
> 
> Based on my past experience with jets (including one with a mercury sport jet), you are going to be going through wear rings and impellers like a hot knife through butter sucking sand up through your jet in anything less than 1.5 feet of water.
> 
> I am not sure I would show that video to the future owner either.


Thank you for your concern.

Not really sucking up sand on a regular basis. If I does become a issue, we will run a SS or UHMW wear ring.

The client we are building this boat for expects to see these videos, and more. Trust me on that.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Rotorman said:


> Eric, is a poly bottom or a resin like frog spit a viable option for hull protection or would it creat a drag problem?


This may be the solution, Black Ice:

http://www.linktech-inc.com/


----------



## railbird

*Pretty Awesome!!!!!!!!*



scb factory said:


> Did it on purpose, and shot it on video ...


Its pretty unbelievable, but i saw you do it. Well done, that setup will be a winner. Congradulations eric.


----------



## whistlingdixie

thats pretty freakin cool man. I like it


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

scb factory said:


> Thank you for your concern.
> 
> Not really sucking up sand on a regular basis. If I does become a issue, we will run a SS or UHMW wear ring.
> 
> The client we are building this boat for expects to see these videos, and more. Trust me on that.


Eric,

If your hull design reduces or eliminates the common pitfalls of jets in shallow water (wear ring and impeller wear and sucking up grass and debris) then you are going to have an absolute legend on your hands!


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Wearing on a Sport Jet*

Having owned these jets since 1998 -- sand does NOT wear out the stators -- I have changed impellars myself three times -- and the aluminum stators had little wear -- what wears out is the S.S. impellar --

and mostly wear on the impellar is a direct result of cavitation bubbles by WATER, not as a result of ingestion of sand, shell or gravel --

you do nick surfaces with debris, especially the twist vane in the stator end -- as far as performance even with .90 wear the sport jet will still run strong --

If you ever work on just plain water pumps, its air/water that wears out the impellars ---the supposition that wear is a result of ingestion of stuff just isn't true --

that MAY be true for outboard jet pumps , but inline jets are a different breed.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Eric- What is your plan for exhuast?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Bottom Finder said:


> Eric- What is your plan for exhuast?


Either through transom w/ mufflers mounted inside, or an under water system.


----------



## txshockwave

scb factory said:


> This may be the solution, Black Ice:
> 
> http://www.linktech-inc.com/


been there done that like 2 years ago. The UHMW does protect the bottom very well from impacts and abrasions. Oyster shell seems to have the worst gouging cutting affects on the poly.


----------



## shooks

That's cool no need for a Power-Pole.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Great work Eric. Can't wait to see what she will run speed wise.


----------



## El Primero

Ready to see it down in the lower Laguna.


----------



## younggun55

Awesome!!


----------



## breezy

looking good! Wont be complete till you put the Willy D pink on it!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

scb factory said:


> Either through transom w/ mufflers mounted inside, or an under water system.


I say straight pipe 3" stacks out the top....but thats just me LOL!!!

Tony


----------



## Rotorman

hows the boat doing. got it wrapped up yet?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Rotorman said:


> hows the boat doing. got it wrapped up yet?


Doing a little tweeking.

She will run 40mph no matter what, and 44 if every thing is right.

I'm not ready to call that "good enough". Working on a few ideas.

Plan on more testing soon with more MPH.

we'll see...


----------



## TKoenig

you need to get that 19' mold finnished and put the sportjet in that... then you will have your speed. just in a little smaller platform...


----------



## ESCB Factory

TKoenig said:


> you need to get that 19' mold finnished and put the sportjet in that... then you will have your speed. just in a little smaller platform...


All that will take is an order for one. Come on...


----------



## Kwhitley

*Higher HP*

Any chance for a 250/300 pro xs sport jet. I think that would make a big difference in speed.


----------



## centex99

All I have to say is... you make some awesome boats... I hope I can afford one sometime in my life while you're still making them... unfortunately they're a bit outside my current price range...


----------



## [email protected]

centex99 said:


> All I have to say is... you make some awesome boats... I hope I can afford one sometime in my life while you're still making them... unfortunately they're a bit outside my current price range...


talk to Eric about getting a price on a 19 stingray. It may be closer to your price range than you think.


----------



## shooks

Any update on the Sportjet?


----------



## Mako232

I am sure it will turn out fine but for me it's hard to get behind an inboard. I do appreciate the innovation they are putting forth.


----------



## John3:16

This is an ok boat but like some others have said I think the helm set up is a little on the weird side and how is being that top heavy going to play in a good chop. Shallow water jets are huge on the west coast and a good one that runs this motor is the Phantom Sport Jon and I am sure it is a lot more affordable and more durable. Just sayin....


----------



## ReelWork

BATTERRRRRR UP! :spineyes:


----------



## ESCB Factory

shooks said:


> Any update on the Sportjet?


In the Rigging Shop now. Will wrap it up next week.

Can not wait to get this machine back in the water.


----------



## Tombo

I used to say I got a kayak to go fishing where boats can't go. Not true anymore.


----------



## shooks

What did you do about the exhaust?


----------



## spurgersalty

Tombo said:


> I used to say I got a kayak to go fishing where boats can't go. Not true anymore.


Maybe the future owner will shuttle out kayaks to the marsh. Less paddlin' = more energy to reel in the big ones.:biggrin:


----------



## ESCB Factory

shooks said:


> What did you do about the exhaust?


It will be tru-transom. We will fab up aluminum exhaust baffels on Monday.


----------



## Reefer

With what did y'all use to cut the speaker holes out so perfect... hole saw or cutting bit? That things gonna freakin' rock! Especially right behind the console. He'll be comin' in with empty beers and bloody ears! Cheers to the boat man.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Fabbed up some mufflers. Work great, nice and quiet now.

Will send to powder coat and re-install.


----------



## superspook

why worry with mufflers, just turn the tunes up a bit. were they out of the big speakers when you rigged this one up?


----------



## TrueblueTexican

Did the Scott Jet Nozzle improve performance any? What are the plugs under the exhaust on each side of the transom?

Great idea on th eexhaust stacks/silencers -- have to show that to a boat building friend --

What did you end up with WOT? Have you speced out estimated range yet?

Heck-of a boat Kudos --


----------



## SpecialK

This boat turned out just plain sick. I am very jealous. 
This may set a new standard in flats boats.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Thank you.

You are seeing drain plugs for the center pod. The larger fittings w. flapper are deck and livewell drains.

Did not want large mufflers in engine compartment. This is what I came up with. Works great.

This boat is not built for speed with a 5' tower and HUGE Audio (heavy), and (5) batteries. WOT w/ two peoople fully loaded is 39MPH. Did not see any MPH w nozzel. It helps in the rough to keep bow bown and slicing waves. Shoots a nice rooster too...

A basic Stingray w/ Sport Jet 200 may be able to run 50 mph if rigged light. (we hit 44 mph w/ this boat before full rig out.)

And yes it is very smooth ride.

SCB Factory



TrueblueTexican said:


> Did the Scott Jet Nozzle improve performance any? What are the plugs under the exhaust on each side of the transom?
> 
> Great idea on th eexhaust stacks/silencers -- have to show that to a boat building friend --
> 
> What did you end up with WOT? Have you speced out estimated range yet?
> 
> Heck-of a boat Kudos --


----------



## ESCB Factory

Took the jet out yesterday to test a few things.

Shot a little video for fun.


----------



## Capt. John Havens

*jet*

Incredible boat. Your boats and innovation will be remembered for a long time.


----------



## Bottom Finder

scb factory said:


> Took the jet out yesterday to test a few things.
> 
> Shot a little video for fun.


Thanks for that, really enjoyed the video. How well did your exhaust system work? Is this masterpiece finally complete, if so can we see the final photos?


----------



## Barbarian

I have never ridden in a tower boat so excuse my ignorance, but I am curious to what happens if you have to go through some decent chop - expecially from the side. It seems like it would be very tipsy. What would keep that thing from rolling completely over.


----------



## myprozac

I saw you running Monday. SWEEEEET boat.


----------



## breezy

i will be in this boat real soon....cant wait! Looking good


----------



## Dgeddings

Pretty cool glad to see another sj setup i like mine i run lakes and rivers up here in OK mines a 22' bay and drafts 7" with 2 men and a 34 gallon sunshine bait tank but i dont think youll have luck with your top speed that boat as light as it is will cavitate like a mug mine weighs twice as much and cavitates at 40 mph


----------



## fishnfool

I got to go for a ride in this rig today, and it is unbelievable how well the jet does on this boat. I have one with a 300xs, and it doesn't even seem like the same boat. VERY VERY shallow and handles unbelievably well.

I want one....

Quick video from my iphone.


----------



## trackatrout

*Nice Ride!*

Saw you out on greens lake today. Very cool.


----------

